# Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)



## ulf (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Suzuki DF15A, also dem mit Einsprizung, machen können? In den diversen Booteforen kommt der schon mal ganz gut weg. 
Mich würden aber noch die Erfahrungen von Anglern dazu interessieren, wie sich der z.B. beim Schleppen macht.

Danke und Gruß

Ulf


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

moin 
denke mal das da noch nicht viele erfahrungen zu geben wird bei unserem händler gibts den erst seit januar 2013 ...von daher werden woll noch nicht viele unterwegs damit sein #c


----------



## ulf (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Hallo

Bei mir ist es jetzt doch ein Honda BF15 geworden. Der stand als junger gebrauchter neben dem Suzuki. Die 800 Euro weniger und der schon integrierte Gleichrichter/Regler (kostet für den Suzuki nochmal ca. 150 Euro) haben den Ausschlag gegeben. Ich hab auch beide mal rumgewuchtet. Die theoretischen 2,5 kg mehr, hat man da dem Honda eigentlich nicht angemerkt.
Dann hat mir der Händler noch gesagt, daß man den Suzuki mit Ölfüllung nicht mehr liegen transportieren darf. Das war dann das KO-Kriterium für mich.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Toni71Mosel (15. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den DF15A Einspritzmotor von Suzuki geholt. Ich hatte jahrelang den Vorgängermotor DF15 mit Vergaser und war hier immer sehr zufrieden.

Da mich diese Meldung verunsicherte, dass man den Motor nicht mit Ölfüllung hinlegen darf,  habe ich vorweg direkt bei Suzuki Deutschland in Bensheim angefragt. Ich bekam auch von der Marineabteilung sofort Antwort. Es handelt sich hier um einen Fehler bei der Übersetzung. 
Man kann diesen Motor natürlich auf die dafür vorgesehene Seite ablegen und auch so transportieren. Der Kraftkopf sollte nur immer höher liegen als das Getriebe.

Der neue Motor mit Einspritzung macht einen starken Eindruck und läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Auch meinen Lowrance kann ich hier anschliessen und die Motordaten auf dem Display sehen.

Grüsse von der Mosel.


----------



## duc-jan (15. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Merkt man einen Unterschied beim Verbrauch zum Vergasermodell?


----------



## Toni71Mosel (15. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Das Vergasermodell war ja schon sehr sparsam. Je nach Fahrweise und Boot zwischen 1 und 3 Liter pro Stunde. Den Neuen hab ich noch nicht ausgiebig fahren können. Zu kalt bisher. Suzuki gibt ca. 15% weniger als der Vergaser an.


----------



## ulf (17. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Hallo

Mit der Ölablasserei haben die tatsächlich zurück gerudert. Anbei der aktualisierte Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung (mit freundlicher Genehmigung von Suzuki Marine).

Gruß Ulf


----------



## rekst (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dann hat mir der Händler noch gesagt, daß man den Suzuki mit Ölfüllung nicht mehr liegen transportieren darf. Das war dann das KO-Kriterium für mich.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
Dasselbe betrifft aber auch Honda BF!!!! Kann man, aber längere Strecken lieber nicht mit Öl (z.B. Norgereisen)


----------



## ulf (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Hallo

Nein, daß betrifft den Honda in soweit nicht, als das Öl ablassen beim Suzuki in der ersten Version der Bedienungaanleitung explizit gefordert wurde (was ja jetzt geändert wurde). 
Der Honda kann laut Betreibsanleitung schon immer auf einer Seite transportiert werden, ohne daß dazu das Öl abgelassen werden müßte.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## rekst (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Habe letztes Jahr Honda BF 20 angeschafft, mit e-Starter, Händler hat ans Herz gelegt bei weiteren Reisen Öl ablassen oder "Motorkopf" mindestens 20 cm höher als Flosse lagern, trotz das es nicht ausdrücklich in Anleitung steht. Bei Kurwenfahrt ändert sich ja die Neigung am Wagen, auch wenn nicht auf 2 Rädern Kurve nimmst, und Öl kann überschwappen.  Einwintern aber stehend mit Öl.


----------



## DC9WX (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Hat jemand ein Service Manual für den Suzuki DF15A ?


----------



## schumico (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Suzuki bietet die zum Download an, hier der Link

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Axtwerfer (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Ich hatte schon den 15 ner als Vergaser und jetzt den lean burn. Beide sind top, wobei der neue schon beim ersten Anzug startet und der Verbrauch weniger ist.


----------



## allegoric (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Ich finde den auch geil, besonders ohne Batterie und als Pinne. Der Motor, selbst der 20 PSer ist noch gut auf das Boot hiefbar und das Anstarten ist ein Traum, kein Vergleich zum Vergaser. Ich hatte vorher Tohatsu, der ging schon sehr gut, aber das Teil ist der Brüller. Nachteil ist, dass man nicht mehr "viel machen kann".


----------



## Axtwerfer (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

2 Stunden piano einfahren,  dann Hahn aufdrehen.  Nach 20 Std.  Erste Inspektion die bei ca. 150 € liegt. Aber es lohnt sich.


----------



## allegoric (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Ich habe den 10 Stunden eingefahren. Hab mich mal strikt an die Anleitung gehalten. Bis jetzt kein Murren. Das stimmt mit der Inspektion...das sollte man nicht vergessen, ist teuer. Mal schauen, was die nächsten kosten. Sonst habe ich es selber gemacht.


----------



## volkerm (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Zum Thema Wartung beim Händler in der Garantiezeit: Das wird immer so dargestellt, dass es ein "Muss" ist, um den Garantieanspruch zu bewahren. Wenn man hinreichend fachlich kompetent ist und selbst wartet, wird das meiner Ansicht nach den Garantieanspruch nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## allegoric (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Naja Suzuki legt so eine "Garantiekarte" bei. Die ist nachweispflichtig durch einen "autorisierten" Händler. Ich bin dort zwar auch schon raus, weil ich die Zyklen bescheuert finde. Wenn was am Motor in den Eimer geht, naja dann zahle ich das halt. Für mich war eher wichtig, dass mal die Elektronik ausgelesen wird und der richtig eingestellt. Das hat der Dienstleister auch übernommen und ich fande seine Arbeit auch sehr gut. Der Motor war wirklich noch einen ticken leiser und verlor keinen Bumms. Die restlichen Arbeiten waren auch ok. Naja einmal im Jahr leiste ich mir das .


----------



## Axtwerfer (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Suzuki DF15A (lean burn)*

Viel kann man beim lean burn auch nicht selber machen,  wer hat schon so ein auslesegerät.


----------

